# html in php einbinden



## cyberoner (23. August 2005)

Hi,

stehe grade vor folgendem Problem.

Ich habe ne php Datei die ich erweitern möchte.

Und zwar soll das Ergebnis wie folgt aussehen

Die Glückzahl lautet _28_ 

wobei der Text "Die Glückszahl lautet" lokal in der PHP Datei steht, nur aber die Zahl "28"

von einem externen link herführt (Beispiel: http://www.glückszahl.de/ziehung)

Wie kann man sowas hinbekommen? Also wie muß dann die Zeile in meinem php code lauten?


----------



## Gumbo (23. August 2005)

Es gibt viele Wege HTML-Code in ein PHP-Skript einzubetten beziehungsweise auszugeben. Entweder du unterbrichst den PHP-Abschnitt:
	
	
	



```
<?php

	<PHP-Quellcode>

?>

	<HTML-Quellcode>

<?php

	<PHP-Quellcode>

?>
```
oder gibst ihn direkt aus:
	
	
	



```
<?php

	<PHP-Quellcode>

	echo '<HTML-Quellcode>';

	<PHP-Quellcode>

?>
```


----------



## mbecker (23. August 2005)

cyberoner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> stehe grade vor folgendem Problem.
> 
> ...





Wird heutzutage eigentlich noch richtig PHP gelernt oder schau ihr euch ein Tutorial an und denkt dann ihr könnt das und fangt an zu scripten ?


----------



## cyberoner (23. August 2005)

bringe mir grade php selber bei und da ist doch wohl fast normal, das man mal nachfragt 

aber nichts desto trotz habe ich grade das Prob, das die Ausgabe nicht so funktioniert, wie sie funktionieren sollte.

HAbe als Quellcode folgendes eingegeben:

<?php

print("Die Glückszahl lautet ");

echo 'http://www.glückszahl.de/ziehung';

?>


und da bekomm ich dann als Ausgabe:

Die Gluckszahl lautet http://www.glückszahl.de/ziehung


was ist denn an meiner Eingabe falsch, das er nicht die zahl, sondern den Link schreibt?


----------



## grasman (23. August 2005)

Mit echo gibst du nur einen String zurück. Um eine externe PHP-Seite einzubinden brauchst du require() oder include()


----------



## cyberoner (23. August 2005)

und wie würde dann der richtige code aussehen?


----------



## Gumbo (23. August 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<?php

	…

	echo 'Die Glückszahl lautet: '.file_get_contents('http://example.net/');

	…

?>
```
Übrigens: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials215502.html#post1118433


----------

